# Friday April 25



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad to see we had a decent week of weather. I fished everyday this week and 3 of the days, it was like a lake. The other days were fishable but not very pretty out there. We did the same thing everyday, catch bait and head out in search of amberjacks, scamps, red grouper, and even got a few mingos on live bait. If you want mingos, now is the time to go. And, they are BIG, lots of 3 to 5 lb fish. Fishing has bee pretty decent but not super easy. With good bait and good weather you can get a good mess to take home. I have fished everything from 100 feet of water to way out in the super deep stuff 330 feet. I can not seem to find any pattern to were fish are or not. Wish I could point you guys to them but my best advice I can give is keep moving till you find them. If they are showing on you screen but not biting, just move on. I did not take any pictures myself but my wife got to go along Friday and got a few. Friday was my birthday and it was a nice present to me to have her along for the day. I have also had a few pictures sent to me from my fishing buddies this week. 

We did get two nice warsaws this week and they are always a nice bonus fish. Doc from La got a nice one about 50 lbs and my wonderful wife got a nice one on Friday. Congrates to both of them on nice fish. A warsaw has been on Connie Jo's bucket list for awhile and I think people in Destin heard her scream when he popped up. You talk about EXCITED!!!! Congrates honey I'm very happy for you. Best part is she caught it on lighter tackle fishing for scamps on a little cigar minnow. God surely blesses his children. Weather is bad for a few day, so stay safe out there. May God bless all the kind people that let me fish with them and all my friends on PFF. I know that most of you don't need help catching snapper but would love to meet you at the Legendary Seminar i'm giving May 6 in Destin. I will be talking about catching snapper and bottom fishing in general. With the 5 minute snapper season we are having this year, we can all use a tip or two. 

Capt. Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850) 669-9100 Hm/Office
(850) 758-2165 Cell


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow! Amazing catch! Enjoy the delicious treats!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

DANG,2 Warsaws.Impressive!


----------



## catchin em (Mar 10, 2011)

stud! always enjoy reading your reports capt.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

Captain that is awesome fishing and happy late birthday you are truly blessed,


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You the man, Capt.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

As you already know, YOU'RE THE MAN!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome report as usual!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Fine job, friend, as usual.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Very sweet haul!!! Congrats Capt!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice fish Delynn. You still got it.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Are you finding any decent mingos [1-2 pounds] close in [10-15 miles]? I don't expect to see a 3 to 5 pound mingo in my lifetime. I fish out of a 17 cape horn and am not interested in going 30 miles out for mingos. We did ok last year on natural bottom in 100 to 120 feet. It was only for a couple of months and then they disappeared. If we could consistently catch mingo throught the year the closure on snapper and triggerfish would't be so bothersome.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

The mingos I've been seening are in 150 plus feet of water. Not saying they are not shallower but, I have not seen big schools of them in shallower. I have only fished for them one day, so the ones I've been getting are by catch on live cigs. If I find some closer in, I'll give you a heads up. 
Thanks everyone for the very nice comments. I'm on the hill for a few days due to this wind. Cann't wait to get back out there.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Capt. Delynn does it again ! Awesome report and pics. I tell everyone that Capt. Delynn knows how to think like a fish !


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Good lord

Warsaw is the one fish I have yet to catch myself 

Just awesome !


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Is the hole on the left side of that warsaws mouth from the hook? He must have been like bringing up a tank. Awesome haul dude!


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Dec 13, 2012)

You truly are a blessed man getting to spend your birthday with the one you love doing what you love and the Warsaw was just the icing on the cake! Congrats to Capt. CJ for the amazing catch!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:I know better than to click on Delynn's fishing reports...

As always, outstanding job putting folks on fish...:notworthy:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice trip delynn!!! great report!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm hungry, great report!


----------

